# FS:Fluval Edge 6G rimless SW soft coral tank



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Fluval 6g edge with AQ LED clips on light and koralia power head and heater ! 
Purchased before from AQ led custom tank he did and said u can use soft corals !
comes with live rock 6 lb and snails and crabs etc !
200 best price with everything and inverts 
Hydrometer bla bla 
Live sand too


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump bump 200 and extra bags live sand and all testing agents 
Red Sea !


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump 200 with Red Sea testers and hydrometer worth more than 150 just that


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

FYI when you set up those 2 lights, should put them close together at middle and pointed outward towards the side so that way it will provide the better cover


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello frank 
Good to know ! Great setup corals good too ! Hope it finds a good home


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't know you had a salt tank too!


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah lol could u imagine I had four tanks in my small living room!


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump! 150 for all setup and magnum filter on side !


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump 150 bump 150


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump 150 ! Bump I paid 50 just for rocks ! Or 100 just tank ad etc


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump ! 100! Come on guys this is a steal 100 for all this ! It is a Fluval edge those cost more let alone powe head lights and rocks and live sand aswell


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Gee u should have offered it to me for that when I was there picking up the big guy and I would have taken it!! don't know about salt anyway!! LOL can you put fish in there? like clown fish? that is a very nice setup by the way people I was looking at it when I was there! don't know why you still have at that price??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Go Go Mr. Bob. If I don't have one sitting in storage and trying to cut down on the number of tanks, I would have grabbed it. 
Sure you can put clown fish in there. I have a biocube 8g with just a few bioballs in the back. Hosts 2 clown fish with WC may be every 6 months.


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah bob 100 is a steal aswell ,didn't know u would be Intrested in SW ! But
Thank you and bump it up !


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump bump 100 bucks ! Come on ! With extra heaters and power heads


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

This still available?


----------

